# To pretty not to share



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure how they do at training/hunting but man look at her! If I could I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

How cute is that.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If I could I would in a heartbeat!


Me too ! 
She is a beauty and I'm still dog-less at the present time--- but just not ready to pull the trigger just yet.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

She is a good looking pup. 

Mans Best friend- Unconditional Loyalty. Hope she finds a nice home soon. Mine is sleeping at my feet as I write this.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Won't last long...wouldn't be surprised if it's already found a home.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

She has nice markings for sure. Cute little girl!


----------

